# Hitting meal compliance during 90 days?



## ricearoni (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi, I’m a pretty new employee doing breakout. I’ve been with target for a month. Yesterday I hit meal compliance. I’ve been a nervous wreck about it and I’m not sure what to expect. I clocked in at 5:57am and was scheduled till 10am but with breakout we always stay passed 10. Well yesterday the truck was insane and I ended up clocking out at exactly 12pm…. I went 4 minutes over and got 6.05 hours for the day. Am I screwed? I really like this job and I would hate for 4 minutes to cost me the whole thing. No one said anything to me today but HR wasn’t there so I’m expecting them to say something tomorrow. Will I get fired for this? I’ve never hit it before but I’m just scared because I’m so new. Thanks


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 26, 2022)

Relax, it will probably only be a conversation to remind you of the policy.  State your reasons, and offer solid solutions to prevent futre recurrences.


----------



## MrT (Jun 26, 2022)

First time will most likely be a verbal conversation and you won't be in any real trouble.  We do have a compliance binder that you will probably have to sign but that is normal and isn't something to be concerned about.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 26, 2022)

Do not worry. 
 True, you are NOT supposed to work over 6hours (5 in some states) without punching out for a meal break.
Yet, I have never known anyone get fired for a first offense.  It does happen, far too often.

help yourself in the future:  when you punch in, add 6 and try hard to punch out before then.
5:57 + 6 (few minutes sooner than 6 hours later)keep in mind you should  try to punch out by 11:55, the latest.

if it happens again you may have to set your phone or zebra alarm to warn you To avoid a 3rd time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 27, 2022)

And whatever you do, don't do a punch correction to try to fix it. In all honesty, your TL shares some of the blame because they get alerts on their Zebra when team members are approaching 6 hours, they should've given you a heads up over the walkie since you're new.


----------

